
The Missing 11th of the Month - Amorymeltzer
http://drhagen.com/blog/the-missing-11th-of-the-month/
======
ColinWright
So many submissions, so little discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10816381](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10816381)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10811902](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10811902)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10810564](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10810564)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10807381](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10807381)

